

Craigslist Prank - breck
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2004302237_webhoax24m.html

======
nazgulnarsil
I thought of doing this a couple years ago but never went through with it
because no one pissed me off enough. I'm surprised it took this long to
happen.

------
davidw
Ouch. Jacksonville's a beautiful area... wish my wife could find work in that
area... I'd love to live in Ashland.

Probably !NH, though.

------
bayareaguy
I hope he was insured.

